# Who (someone help) makes..



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

knives specifically for left-handed people? IF such company exists I'd like to know whom. I have read that some manufacturers make knive tailored to right-handed people but not the other way around.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

???


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I've just looked through all of my knives, from all over, they all are pretty symetrical.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

There exist some filleting knives which are flat on one side and have the edge on the other side.This pushes the slice away from the main piece when slicing. But it only works if you're right-handed. 

Funny Jeffery, I was just wondering about that today myself. I'm affraid I don't have the answer however. Sorry!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Sara Moultin (sp?) is left handed and addresses that issue at times on "Cooking Live" you may want to watch the show and see which brand of knife she uses or watch the credits at the end-they usually list the manufacturers of clothing, and equipment. Good Luck.


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

I wouls assume that most knife brands such as henckels, wusthoff trident, messermiester, furi, and almost any other save the japanese brands would be leftie compatible. I worked with two left handed chefs in the last kitchen I was in, And they used the same mundial knives as everyone else. But japanese knives like global, mac, and others are flat on the left and the entire edge is on the right hand side, just like anneke said. If you wanted the same thing you could probably call up a well reputed knife sharpener in your home town and get him/her to tailor your knife for you, Im sure they'd be much obliged


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thank you all for the replies. I will be watching Sarah Moulton (sp?) next time she's on. Thanx 4 the tip, Svadhisthana.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Check here for left handed knives.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thank You cchiu!

:bounce:


----------

